# Wind Power



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw this and wanted to share.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/che...el&btsid=cf1a3f2b-b1aa-4662-acba-85ea92e8177f


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

VAWTs are pretty but not as efficient at capturing the wind as a 3 blade traditional turbine. Still, here is another one Walmart sells.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/ALEKO-WG...52879851_0&wl14=vertical wind turbine&veh=sem


----------

